# My Windows 7 Acer Desktop shuts itself down



## Blondmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

My desktop computer has been shutting itself down with no warning since Sunday. Once it shuts down i can't get it to come back on at times. Sometimes it will boot back up after a while and other times it won't. It seems to shut down suddenly with no warning.

When I can get it to boot up I have put it in Safe mode but it still shuts down after a while. I managed to run a full scan using AVG anti-virus but it was all clear. I don't think it is over-heating as it is in a well ventilated area on a proper computer desk.

The computer is quite new as I only bought it in September. It is an Acer X3400 Desktop with a 1TB hard drive and 4GB of RAM.

There is no Blue screen when I can boot it back up. Can someone pleased help?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

The problem still occurring in Safe Mode tells us it isn't a software problem.

This could possibly be a power issue; do you have other desktops in the house? Do they shut down as well?

Run Memtest:


> *Memtest - Instructions:*
> 
> Download the ISO (or the .exe for USB drives) from here Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
> 
> ...


----------



## Blondmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a laptop in the house but not another desktop. Now I cannot get it to boot up at all. when I press the power switch it lights up for a second then goes off. I can hear the fan running on the pc but nothing comes up on the screen and the power light stays off.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Wait an hour or so for it to cool down. Then turn it on and see if it will turn on at all. If not, it's most likely a power issue as Reventon claimed. If it does work, but only for a while of use, and it gets progressively worse every time you try to restart it (but gets better the longer you wait before restarting it) then it's most likely a overheating issue. You say it's well-ventilated, but that doesn't mean that all the fans are functioning inside the system. You'll want to make sure that they are, especially CPU fan. If you can get into the BIOS, check to see if there's a page on the BIOS that reports temperatures, and check them to see if they're high.

You may also want to try to unplug any unnecessary peripherals from the PC (external hd, etc.) as well as plug the pc itself into another separate outlet, preferably one that's not part of the same line as the one you have currently plugged in (such as one on a different wall). 

Though in honesty there's possibility your motherboard or your power supply got knocked out, and you'll need to replace those (most likely just replace PC if under warranty). If the power supply knocks out or a power surge or drop hit it it could end up damaging the motherboard as well, not to mention any other PC items.


----------



## Blondmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a power cut last night and when the power came back on the pc booted itself up without anyone touching it. It is now working again. Before the power cut the pc would not boot up at all even though i had left it alone for 24 hours


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

keep an eye on your temps


----------

